# Excelsior Tunnel, Cornwall - April 2008



## *MrB* (Apr 29, 2008)

Well well, a lot of history to this place, briefly though: 
THE EARLY HISTORY 
The Excelsior mine sett at one time embraced much of the Kit Hill area, just over a mile N. E. of Callington in Cornwall, but the name later came to be more closely associated with the Excelsior Tunnel, sometimes known at Kit Hill Tunnel 
In 1959 the Excelsior Tunnel was to take on a more sinister role. In the mid 1950's the 'cold war' between the Western powers and the Soviet Union was at its height but both sides were looking for a limitation to the bitter nuclear arms race. Negotiations on a test ban treaty started in 1958. As part of this treaty it was necessary to ensure that neither side was able to carry out secret undetected tests. 
A team of geophysicists at the UK Atomic Weapons Research Establishment (AWRE) at Foulness was asked if a simple test could be carried out quickly. A small experiment was set up with two charges of explosives in a 20 feet deep bore hole in a bed of clay. The first 65 lb charge formed a large hole, and the second 2 lb charge suspended in the hole was 'decoupled' according to the Latter theory. 
More info can be had here: 
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/e/excelsior_tunnel/index.shtml


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pics, like the one of the gate


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting history & a nice set of pics!  You've lit it really well down there-pic three specially!


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 29, 2008)

Please rember that you should not be using specific dates on this forum. You also don't need to put "REPORT" in the title.


----------



## *MrB* (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, my bad! Was multi tasking at the time. Won't happen again


----------



## *MrB* (Apr 29, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Interesting history & a nice set of pics!  You've lit it really well down there-pic three specially!



Thanks 

I'm planning a re-visit soon, will try and 'play' with the lighting a bit and hopefully get some better results, it was my first explore, so overall pleased with the results


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 29, 2008)

Great looking place...lots of interesting nooks and crannies. Excellent photos. Really enjoyed reading the history too. Good stuff!


----------



## graybags (Apr 30, 2008)

*Excelsior*

Some excellent shots there

Check out my pics on www.darkplaces.co.uk

I need a return trip soon, as my shots were just quick snaps

G


----------



## *MrB* (Apr 30, 2008)

Let me know if you want some company on a re-visit G
Would be nice to make a decent trip out of it


----------



## Spooky (May 1, 2008)

Very nice explore and great pic's


----------



## phantom (May 2, 2008)

Wow , this place looks great , and a nice set of pics .


----------



## *MrB* (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2008)

Wow. Great place and great report.


----------



## lycos (May 14, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, especially for a first explore, we'll have to revisit now I've got a decent camera,catcha soon buddy!


----------



## BigLoada (May 14, 2008)

Theres some beautiful archwork down there. Wicked shots you got, may I ask what you used to light it?


----------



## lycos (May 14, 2008)

*Hey BigLoada*

The tunnel does seem very finely worked in places, the 'white' light was a 'Nightsearcher Panther' borrowed from my old man without him knowing, after finding out it cost him best part of a hundred pounds I thought I'd better not risk it again, was 1 million candle power light of which cheaper options are available, as for the 'blue' light, MrB can fill you in...
Hope it helps...


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 15, 2008)

Nice shots! Looks like an old dungeon


----------

